# سؤال عن معايير تكرير الزيوت ؟؟



## drlk (18 يناير 2010)

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بالخير والسعادة ... وهذه اول مشاركة لي في هذ الصرح العظيم (منتداكم)
لا احب ان اطيل عليكم ولكن لي سؤال اتمنى من الله ان اجد مبتغاي عندكم 
سؤالى عن المعايير والنسب المتبعة في تكرير الزيوت 
من :
- زيت خام
- لزوجة
- كمكل
- خلط ودرجة حراة
- مواد ازالة الرائحة
ووووووو

ارجو من لديه خبرة في هذا المجال ان يفيدني لانني بحاجة ماسة لذلك ولكم مني جزيل الشكر وفائق الاحترام


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (18 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز ارجو التوضيح اكثر ماذا تقصد بتكرير الزيوت ؟هل تقصد عملية تنقية الزيوت المستعملةOil Purification ؟وارجو ان توضح ماتحتاج بالمصطلحات الانكليزية 
اخوك بشار الراوي


----------

